# Brady's Christmas



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brady is one rough and tumble ball of fluff. What a cute video of him. Looks like he was really enjoying the new toy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looks like Brady had a great christmas with all the bag of toys. Why is it that the kids 2 or 4 leg love the loudest toys.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Brady is so darn cute!!!!! Like a living stuffed animal! I love that they all just instinctively know how to "kill" something by shaking it. Darling...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Awww... hes really going to town!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is to darn cute, looks like he likes the noisy toy the best


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a cute little bundle he is.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

looks to me like he likes his toys!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That is really cute! I miss having a tiny puppy :-(


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

He just loves that toy & he is sooooo cute & fluffy.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL!! He is so cute!!! And will he have minty fresh breath after playing with the peppermint toy?


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> My stepsister sent Brady a huge bag of toys. It didn't take long for him to pick out his favorites! I can't watch this video with the sound on because Brady goes nuts over the rattle in the toy.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGD18iZ3J6Q


He's adorable.


----------

